
Trump Will Start Years-Long Process to Withdraw from Paris Climate Agreement - Dangeranger
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/01/climate/trump-paris-climate-agreement.html
======
briga
What does Trump care about the environment? He'll be dead long before this
decision has any actual consequences on the environment. Meanwhile there's a
ton of money to be made in the short term.

This is probably the most depressing news of the year.

------
likelynew
Very depressing seriously. I hope this meets the same fate as the visa ban.

